

Author of Noir giving ClojureScript tutorial tonight at CUG in Mountain View. - ithayer
http://www.meetup.com/The-Bay-Area-Clojure-User-Group/events/19783221/?a=md1.2p_grp&rv=md1.2p

======
ibdknox
haha yep, I will be!

I'll be talking about Noir first and then showing some fun stuff I've been
working on for ClojureScript, including brepl and potentially a preview of my
new client-side framework.

It should be exciting :)

